# Muddy headlight lens any ideas on how 2 clean them



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an 02 660 grizzly & I can't seem 2 get the inside of the headlight lens clean any ideas on how 2 clean it out I've tryed a lot of different cleaners any help would be greatly appriated. Thank u in advanced


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know if it'll work and your wife probably will kill you. But I would put it in the dishwasher strategically placed to get water inside it. and don't forget the top of the jet dry you don't want any hard water spots. Lol


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Try vinegar or CLR


----------



## xwildat72 (Feb 24, 2013)

I cleaned mine the other day by stuffing a paper towel into the housing adding a little and just started sloshing it around for a minute worked a lot faster than I thought it would but mine weren't too nasty either


----------

